# Thinking of school



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

Hi all I am trying to go to school by the end of the year. My top 4 choices are ScottsdaleCulinary, Western Culinary, Peter Kumps in N.Y.C. and French Culinary in N.Y.C. . What are your thoughts about an A.O.S. versus the intensive 6 month certificate programs at Kumps and FCI I know they have some very good instructors and good chefs who came out of there. Also if anybody went to any of the schools would appreciate any input thanks. Oh by the way I already have 14 years in the biz so I'm not a begginer.


----------

